# HS720AA/AS Chute and Handle Vibration-still issue on new builds?



## PJS1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi, I am considering purchasing a HS720AA or HS720AS. 

Are the issues reported with stiff chute controls when they first came out still a problem with new build machines? Also how about handle vibration .. any issues still with that?

I'm used to using a 20 year old compact 22" Toro 2 stage (5hp Tecumseh) for comparison. 

I'm leaning towards the Honda instead of the Toro 721QZE in part as the Honda has much easier access to the spark plug and carb drain bolt. The Toro Snow Master 724 QXE seems nice and has a 3 vs 2 year warranty, but I'd prefer the lighter weight of the smaller models especially for easier transport when needing service.

My drive is asphalt, pretty flat and about 100 feet single car width. Live in Philadelphia suburbs, so typically only need to use the blower a few times each winter.

Appreciate any comments.

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Don't know much about those small machines. anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------

